# 73



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I thought this birthday was 74

And it's only 73 :grin2:

I'm just a youngster 

So on the 22 of Jan I'm a young 73 

So put that date in your diaries

I'm expecting lots of happy birthdays :wink2:

Although I don't really do birthdays

They come and go 

And in my mind I don't get older

In my Body 

Well that's a different thing

Still mind body

I'll settle for mind 

To sort you lot out:wink2::wink2:

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You should have asked me, I´d have told you how old you´ll be :grin2: nearly 9 months older than me


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

That's worrying Jan

I now to ask how old I am 

Il check with you next year:grin2:
Sandra


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

You're not that old. Today I shared a table at a coffee shop with what I thought was an old lady , probably about 80. She had me enthralled with her stories and worldly travels and then she said she had to leave to tend to her mother . Mother was 102 and although not too mobile was sharp as a whip doing the Times crossword everyday and right up there with worldly events and politics. This lady was born before N Ireland was formed, and so as well as the Queens letter she also received a gift 2,500 euros from the Irish Government on her 100th birthday.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well there you go 

Im just a slip of a kid 

Sandra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

the more you think of yourself in that way you will always be young Sandra.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm 70 on the 23rd...

ray.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday for Sunday, Sandra.

I'll be 72 on 22nd (of April, though).

My second son will be 48 next Monday, 23rd

First son will be 50 on 22nd November this year.

If anything makes me feel old (apart from the arthritis), it's having children that are getting on a bit. :surprise:


Chris


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Happy Birthday for Sunday Sandra. You are just a spring chicken as I am 3 months older than you.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Not long before Christmas we were at a friends 70th birthday party. A lovely lady who sat on the opposite side of the table from me was telling us how she used to work on the horse drawn milk carriages delivering in Nottingham. She went on to inform us that she also used to ride motorbikes and also she had only recently given up driving at the age of 92. I asked her if it was illness or just her age for stopping driving. "No my dear, I got done for speeding and my son told me I ought to hand in my licence". :smile2: Priceless.

Nick.


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Happy Birthday for Sunday Sandra
Just 3 months older than me.
I still feel 37 in my mind. Wish my body did!

Cazzie


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

John is 70 today, still waiting for his C1, I, as a baby will be 67 on Friday, so whatever happens we should have 3 years leeway with the van. Happy happy happy birthday Sandra, the best folks are born in January ;-)

SuenJohn


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Ah Sandra, I feel so privileged to share the same Birthday as yourself, have a great day. 54 this time for me.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

ChrisandJohn said:


> Happy Birthday for Sunday, Sandra.
> 
> I'll be 72 on 22nd (of April, though).
> 
> ...


Me too, Chris. My first son is 48 next month and my younger, 45 in August. Didn't we have our kids young in those days? (I was 70 last month). I'm sure I don't look it. :wink2: (with my clothes on!)


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

*Happy, happy birthday Sandra!!! Wishing you a million blessings!

Happy birthday Ray. Now for the bonus years! Hope they are many - happy and healthy!

Sending these good wishes now. Next week I'll be relaxing in the Drakensberg Mountains.
*


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Know how you feel, Sandra, forgetting how old you are  I, luckily, was born with a nought in the year so, as long as I know which year it is (!) I can work out, easily, how old I am


----------



## Don Madge (Jul 26, 2016)

I've been following this 73 thread and taking in all the comments.:smile2:


Just to give you some idea of what could happen in ten years time. 


Things get stiff that should not get stiff, things that should get stiff don't.:surprise: but nothing has dropped off yet.:smile2:


Some of my senior moments.


Shaking a yogurt pot after I'd opened it instead of before.


Getting in the shower still wearing my hearing aids. 


My nine year old great grandson told me I had "lost the plot" when I did not understand what an X box was.


There are more but I can't think of them at the moment. Gillian is of the same generation maybe she can come up with a few more.


On the plus side I still manage to walk five miles most days.


Don


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

A very happy birthday to you Frank on Sunday, 54, just two years older than my eldest son

And to you too Ray

And also to John ( today ) and you Sue, my lovely have a great birthday on Friday

Sandra


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> I've been following this 73 thread and taking in all the comments.:smile2:
> 
> Just to give you some idea of what could happen in ten years time.
> 
> ...


Don I'm 'only' 67 and have done most of those things already.:crying: I consider myself reasonably fit and healthy and only stopped working in a steel fabrication workshop a few months ago. I've been told on several occasions that I don't look or act my age :smile2: But what cut me to the bone was not long before Christmas the Good Lady Bill and me were on the London Underground and a young girl of around 18-19 offered me her seat n the crowded carriage. 
Nick.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Has anyone else noticed? When you look like you may need a helping hand - loading a suitcase on/off the train or dragging it up steps or offering a seat, 6 or 7 times out of 10 it's a woman that offers.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yep Don

Nothing but nothing has dropped off me either 

A stone would be good 

However everything has succumbed to the power of gravity :crying:

And as my M in law , used to say

Stronger elastic girl, stronger elastic >

I adored her

Sandra


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

HermanHymer said:


> Has anyone else noticed? When you look like you may need a helping hand - loading a suitcase on/off the train or dragging it up steps or offering a seat, 6 or 7 times out of 10 it's a woman that offers.


That's the problem, I don't want anyone to give me a hand or offer me their seat. (Yet). :crying:

Nick.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

We went to a 70th birthday party last sunday,one of
my old biking mates.:smile2:
Everyone was alot older than us but they didnt look
or act it.:smile2:
They say todays 70 year olds are like 50 year olds
from years ago!:smile2:


----------

